

Pattern Matching in a Dynamic OOP Language  - danecjensen
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2011/01/16/pattern-matching-in-a-dynamic-oop-language/

======
riffraff
I think the author may be interested in looking at user defined/dynamic
patterns/extensible matchers or whatever the name is, as seen in F# and Scala

Basically where you can define your own pattern rule as a simple method in a
class, and later use it for destructuring and matching, e.g.

    
    
        var Http= new Regex(stuff with (protocol)(domain)(path))
        var Http(protocol,domain,path) = "http://foo.com/bar" # variables protocol="http",domain="foo.com", path="/bar"  assigned
    

Which may be there in the language already, but I have not seen it mantioned

~~~
gtani
(active patterns in F#,

extractors or .unapply in scala

